# stockage minimum pour bootcamp ou VM



## tristanWX (30 Décembre 2017)

bonjour 
voila j'ai besoin a tous pris d'avoir windows pour le boulot 
mais je n'ai pas beaucoup espace sur mon mac j'ai pensez à mettre une VM sur un DD externe que pensez vous 

quel est le stockage minimum pour avoir un bootcamp

je n'ai pas besoin de beaucoup espace c'est juste pour utiliser une clef usb "ATRIOM" qui est seulement lisible sur windob
merci la marine


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2017)

Pour une partition Boot Camp, Apple préconise un espace minimal de 55 Go.

Pour une VM, il faut tabler sur un espace minimal de 25 à 30 Go, mais sur le fond c'est un peu différent dans la mesure ou ce foutu dossier winSXS dans Windows grossira inexorablement avec le temps. Sous VMware, on peut dans les préférences avant de lancer une VM récupérer un peu d'espace.

Sous PC, Windows a un dossier winSXS qui contient une copie en 1, 2, 3, 4 voire 5 exemplaires et plus d'un même fichier .dll. Microsoft estimant que cela produit un meilleur démarrage. Je t'invite à te renseigner sur ce foutu dossier winSXS que l'on ne peut malheureusement pas modifier, ni purger, pour gagner de la place. Et tout le problème de Windows et de l'occupation de l'espace disque dur vient uniquement que de là.


----------



## tristanWX (31 Décembre 2017)

ok merci mais je vais faire un petit bootcamp de 55go sa ira merc


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2017)

Dans ton cas, une machine virtuelle suffira largement.


----------



## tristanWX (31 Décembre 2017)

ok merci


----------

